
Heroku is down - chkuendig
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/711
======
chkuendig
> As a precaution we have put the Heroku into maintenance mode while we deal
> with the ongoing issue.

Looks like both production and development environments of heroku have been
taken down. No further details so far...

